# Where to start on our WHV??



## Rozzab93 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My sister and I are heading to Australia at the beginning of June 2014 after a couple of months travelling in Thailand and NZ. We have most of our trip planned apart from one vital bit... Where to start our WHV in Australia?
I have read some other threads about this sort of topic but none that really say where would be best for the time of year we are going, as I know this is going into the Australian winter.
We are not too fussed where we start as long as their are employment opportunities for us both (my sister is nurse with prev bar experience and I have customer service and retail experience) - although we will be willing to do just about anything to get us started. Oh, and a good night life!!! 

Anybody's views/suggestions would be really helpful as we are due to book our flights on Friday


----------



## StaceyLynn (Aug 4, 2013)

What are you wanting to see the most during your visit?


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

for June, I would start in QLD as the weather is dry and hot, and work your way down the coast. I did my farm work up in QLD around that time and it was pushing 25/30 most days with very little rain! I started in Sydney with a company called Ultimate Oz and they were amazing! Maybe contact them and they could help you get set up in Cairns? (Also an awesome place!) You will absolutely love it, where ever you start, this place is amazing!!


----------

